# Faulty water pump



## Mohawkbear (Dec 9, 2013)

Wondering if anybody else has had to have their water pump replaced? I drive a 2013 Cruze 2LT RS Turbo, and noticed this last week that my radiator reservoir was low on coolant. I thought this odd, so I took it to the dealership, where they determined that the water pump was faulty, and replaced it on the spot under warranty. So far, no new issues, so I think this took care of the problem. I was told bt the service manager that the Cruze' water pump is built with plastic fins, which are giving out too easily. They are being replaced with an upgraded version that has metal fins. Keep an eye on your coolant levels, and if you see that its low, this is the likely culprit.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Mohawkbear said:


> Wondering if anybody else has had to have their water pump replaced? I drive a 2013 Cruze 2LT RS Turbo, and noticed this last week that my radiator reservoir was low on coolant. I thought this odd, so I took it to the dealership, where they determined that the water pump was faulty, and replaced it on the spot under warranty. So far, no new issues, so I think this took care of the problem. I was told bt the service manager that the Cruze' water pump is built with plastic fins, which are giving out too easily. They are being replaced with an upgraded version that has metal fins. Keep an eye on your coolant levels, and if you see that its low, this is the likely culprit.


Nope, no plastic fins......some just got out with a substandard mechanical seal.

Like anything mechanical, water pumps generally fail very early on or at very high mileage......like within the first 10000 and then somewhere in the 80 to 100 k range.
As long as I've been wrenching, water pump failures have never had a real rhyme or reason for failing.....they just do.
I will admit however, the 2011 1.4 had a very high failure rate.....enouph to create 3 updates.....all before 2013.

Keep an eye on your coolant level....it is very hard to get all the air out of the system during refill and it might 'burp' a few bubbles, lowering the level.

Rob


----------



## APCruze (Mar 7, 2013)

there are multiple write ups on this subject, even a poll that is around, and It is very high for people that have had theres replaced. I have to schedule mine to go in in the next few weeks for this same issue. It has been reported the leak is at the bolt but they replace the water pump and thermostat.


----------



## rubiconjp (Feb 10, 2012)

Mine also was replaced when it was in for the busted clutch slave cylinder.  41K miles.


----------



## beachbaby902 (Apr 28, 2013)

My water pump was replaced at 23k.


----------



## mr.divy lamba (Apr 9, 2014)

*Engineering Works*

Donex leading manufacturers of Water Pump Assemblies, Clutch Plates and parts, Brake Parts etc it prove the automobile part


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Over 330K miles on my old 65 Buick and over 200K miles on a 73 Fleetwood with still the original water pump.

Just saying GM once knew how to build a water pump.


----------



## amb (Oct 31, 2014)

My 2013's water pump crapped out at 17k.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

I popped a tire and find out it was leaking when it got towed in around 31k. Coolant was low but not super duper low to make me suspicious of a failing pump. My heat is working better than before.


----------



## cruze01 (Mar 25, 2011)

amb said:


> My 2013's water pump crapped out at 17k.


That must be the magic # for the 13's. Mine first one went at 17k and the second one at 35k.......
Next one up at 52ish?????


----------



## heathkit (Apr 14, 2014)

Just received a letter from GM today saying they are covering the water pump for 10 years or 150,000 after the date car was put in service. This was sent to me about my 2014 Cruze and I don't know if it covers any other model year.They also included a reimbursement form if someone paid to have the work done.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

amb said:


> My 2013's water pump crapped out at 17k.


Hey there,

Very sorry for this! I would be happy to assist you further with this if necessary. Please feel free to send me a private message including your VIN, contact information and a preferred dealership. 

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Gonzo74 (Mar 1, 2014)

GM token reply. yay.

My 2012 m/eco water pump was replaced at 64k.


----------



## crystal red cruze (Apr 11, 2011)

heathkit said:


> Just received a letter from GM today saying they are covering the water pump for 10 years or 150,000 after the date car was put in service. This was sent to me about my 2014 Cruze and I don't know if it covers any other model year.They also included a reimbursement form if someone paid to have the work done.


Yeah just got my re-call yesterday. Have been wondering about coolant smell since I got the car. No leaks though ? Just going to hang on until I see the leak. Don't want to pay for inspection. Haven't had to fill coolant either.


----------



## VictoryRedLTRS (Mar 26, 2012)

I'm taking my 2012 LT into the dealer on Tuesday morning to have the water pump/coolant recall done on it....just noticed a decent size puddle of oil under my car earlier today.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Go along with Robby, also been around the block a couple of times, 80K miles has been typical for a water pump to go out with these single drive belt systems, another stupid idea. That tiny little water pump sees the same force of the heavy load put in by the power steering pump, alternator, and especially the AC compressor. The more you use you AC compressor, the shorter your water pump life will be. 

Those old cars I posted had separate drive belts for this heavy stuff. Single drive belt systems are the key problem for water pump failure and most use a bronze bushing that wears letting the seal leak at the first sign. So check my reservoir frequently, also a good idea to lubricate the hood release frequently so you can check it. 

Takes all the power I have when a car salesman tells me I only have one belt to change when I feel like wringing his neck. What an idiot. 

04 Cavalier was a far superior design, water pump was driven off a very low tension timing chain and thus had a very long life, but required a special 80 buck tool to replace it. Noted this on the 1.4 L engine, back to the single drive belt, whatever happened to history? So knew I would be replacing it at the 80K mile point if I drove it this far.

Also received that 150Kmile/10year free replacement letter, thought that was rather generous for the water pump. Also at this time, 80K miles replace those limited lubricated bearings as I call them in the alternator, AC idler pulley, tensioners, and idler pulley if equipped. At this time, that grease is rock hard, and if not taken care of, could leave you stranded someplace in subzero weather, if that single drive belt breaks. 

Water pump is key, if that doesn't spin, that aluminum head will crack due to over heating, then losing the electrical for a dead battery, all thanks to single drive belt system.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Interesting Nick. The last car I had water pump issues with was a '69 Camaro (put four of them in it in six years) and it had separate belts. The following cars have had no WP problems and nearly all of them had a single drive belts, but their WPs were driven internally. Never had a serpentine belt fail in over 100K miles on any car. If it's good enough to drive a Harley, It's good enough for me.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Heh heh......a Harley doesn't make enouph power to stress a belt.

Regarding the 69 Camaro water pumps you bring up from time to time.....it wasn't just Camaros.....it was every small block made in 69.
Off memory and my opinion......this is the model year some pimple faced brand new bean counter engineer fresh out of college sold the corporation on a new style single shaft bearing.
Previous (and subsequent) years had a double bearing.

On paper, and in testing, a great idea that would save a fair chunk of change......except.....all testing was done without a fan blade.....unneccessary on a test stand.
The bearing was centrally located in the housing in a straight line with the V-belt drive......worked great.

But when put in production, that pesky, rarely perfectly balanced, and spaced four inches off the nose steel fan blade did not play well with the bearing......you know the rest.

1969 was the year of the water pump warranty......100% was the forcast failure rate.....back then, as a independent, we started ordering water pumps for 68 and older.
Fit fine and failure rate was that of previous years.....happened but not often.

Dealers were forced to keep offering the same part they were removing....GM wouldn't fess up.
The information came through the rebuilder pipeline......they were installing the old style cartridge bearing and all was well.

This was back in the day manufacturers NEVER admitted a foul up and what little warranty they came with was exausted in no time.
The majority of cars had a 12/12 plan.....some were 6 month/6000 miles.
After that.....AMF dude....you were on your own dime.

Just felt like telling a old story......I thank GM for increasing my fortunes back then.....but all manufacturers had their skeletons.

Our basic warranty and other coverages are pretty good when compared to the 'Good Ole Days'

Rob


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Thanks Robby! Great trip down memory lane. The '69 Camaro was my only experience with small block Chevys of that era. I'm sure that centrifugal fan clutch out there on the end of the shaft didn't help much. I Bondo'd up the rusted out quarter panels, painted it black with gold trim, and traded it in on a '77 Corolla SR5 Liftback.

So, is the current Cruze water pump problem the result of another pimple faced brand new bean counter engineer fresh out of college? I understand from folks in the industry that a lot of the experienced engineers left the automakers and were replaced with newbie (i.e. cheaper, less experienced) talent.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Yes indeedy.....we are seeing the missteps of the new, yet to be tempered engineering staff including the beancounters.

The old guard got swept out and with it, the ability to warn someone of why that great idea won't work out......the consumer is again, the test monkey.

This thing with the water pumps.....gonna be some money saving idea relative the mechanical seal....have not heard of any bearing failures so that lesson from the past seems to have deep roots.

I don't have the same rebuilder contacts from the past.....this because not much stuff is actually rebuilt in this country....even that gets 'outsourced' in this new era.

I'm sure all readers have noted that the 1.8 just about never has a pump problem......so the seal thought may have merit.
Time, and loose lips will tell.

Rob


----------



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

Isn't this a recall "IF" it's leaking only?


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

The water pump is not recalled.......it has had its warranty coverage extended from 5 years 100k miles to 10 years 150k miles.

Rob


----------



## CW_ (Jan 31, 2013)

Yeah, got the same letter in the mail today for my 2012. I've already had a water pump replaced, I hard the car gargling last winter, dealer pressure tested it and found the pump leaking. Are people still seeing failures on '14s? I know GM has changed the part number for the water pump a few times, I was hoping they found/fixed the problem by now.


----------



## VictoryRedLTRS (Mar 26, 2012)

The dealer can't refuse to do the repair with let's say you have a modded exhaust? I know two completely random and different parts of the car....but my moms freaking out and saying they won't fix it because I'm "modded". Just thought I'd ask. Lol oh and on another note....would leaking oil be a symptom of the water pump failing, or do I have another problem on my hands?.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

VictoryRedLTRS said:


> The dealer can't refuse to do the repair with let's say you have a modded exhaust? I know two completely random and different parts of the car....but my moms freaking out and saying they won't fix it because I'm "modded". Just thought I'd ask. Lol oh and on another note....would leaking oil be a symptom of the water pump failing, or do I have another problem on my hands?.


They won't refuse a WP repair because of an exhaust.

Oil leaking is something else entirely. Is it on the oil pan or the transmission? Automatics have had problems with the seals in the transmission leaking; fewer have had problems with the oil pan gasket leaking.


----------



## VictoryRedLTRS (Mar 26, 2012)

Since I've moved my car into the garage tonight, the puddles are a little off center to the left side of the car(if your looking at the front, like under the passanger side.) and a puddle in the middle of the car on the floor. I haven't flushed the stock fluid from the trans yet and I'm at about 65,xxx miles. I don't think it's coming from the drain plug...can't really slide under the car ATM....just going off eyeballing the puddle spots.


----------



## VictoryRedLTRS (Mar 26, 2012)

Just dabbed my finger in the puddle under the center of the car and it was a light pink/orange-ish color. I topped off my coolant so I could make it to the dealer tomorrow, but filled the coolant tank outside, so it's not spilt coolant from filling..


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Cruze should be using rotor bearing for the water pump, has to, because the tensioner force on that serpentine belt is in the range of 100-125 ft-lbs of torque.

Some history, use to have to file an IFR flight plan to fly over Gary, IN, smoke from the foundries was thick, even in clear weather. But the quality of US steel was great. Nothing but a flat field today, all has been exported. Japan, and Canada, bearings were okay. EPA's idea of cleaning up the emissions was simply to move these emission creating plants outside of the US borders without making attempts to correct the problem.

China needs to import scrape steel, this all started in the early 90's with major complaints against Chinese bearing, no telling what you are getting. Use to have to pay a wrecking yard to take your old vehicle, now worth 300 bucks. And like other bearings in the belt drive train, these are also limited lubricated bearings in the water pump.

Water pump castings use to be cast iron and had a core value, with aluminum, at last count, was over 400 different alloys, aircraft grade was the best, others lower grades can corrode like crazy, really not seeing core value on these pumps. Another throway item.

So if you are wondering why we are having problems, there are reasons. I like to replace bearings with Made in the US, getting very difficult to find, and cost a lot more. But least I know, they will last.

Can only question the economics on this issue, adding just a few cents in production can prevent problems like this. Seems like saving a few cents on a water pump is going to cost GM a fortune. Also keep a close eye on engine temperature, if it rises, can get a cracked aluminum head. Wonder if this is also covered under warranty if caused by a faulty water pump.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

VictoryRedLTRS said:


> Just dabbed my finger in the puddle under the center of the car and it was a light pink/orange-ish color. I topped off my coolant so I could make it to the dealer tomorrow, but filled the coolant tank outside, so it's not spilt coolant from filling..


I'm going to guess coolant with the color description.


----------



## VictoryRedLTRS (Mar 26, 2012)

In the dealers waiting room, getting the coolant/water pump recall and some switch recall done as well..I don't think it's the ignition switch, something else...but again I have horrible short term memory. Lol


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

VictoryRedLTRS said:


> In the dealers waiting room, getting the coolant/water pump recall and some switch recall done as well..I don't think it's the ignition switch, something else...but again I have horrible short term memory. Lol


Brake vacuum assist pump.


----------



## GeoHawk (Jan 24, 2014)

It's not just the Cruzen either that have had water pump issues. We've replaced 2 water pumps (under warranty) on our Acadia in the 105K miles it has on the odo. GM extended the warranty on those to 10 yrs or 120K miles.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

VictoryRedLTRS said:


> In the dealers waiting room, getting the coolant/water pump recall and some switch recall done as well..I don't think it's the ignition switch, something else...but again I have horrible short term memory. Lol


Glad to hear you were able to get into your dealership to have this taken care of, VictoryRedLTRS. Let us know how your Cruze is riding once repairs have been completed.

Amber N.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## VictoryRedLTRS (Mar 26, 2012)

That was it jblackburn, but I'm still dripping oil some where. The cars driving pretty decent but I'm still sketched out on what will break/malfunction next. I'm not sure if they replaced the water pump or just topped me off and found the leaking spot. I'm really a mixed bag of emotion about this car... Love the look and everything inside and out...but nervous now about driving it.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Oil dipstick going low? Sure sign of a leak or oil getting into the combustion chamber. My kids would bring friends over from college with leaks. Recall one where the underhood was so filthy, didn't even want to touch it, told him where to go to get his underhood steam cleaned. Fortunately, he never came back.

With a clean engine compartment, easy to find leaks.

Also share your fear in driving these newer cars. Would you ever buy a new computer without backup software or with no means to install it? I sure wouldn't.

But that is precisely what we are buying when buying any new vehicle. And the Cruze has five different computer systems all dependent on firmware stored in flashram that had to be 100% correct so the darn thing can even run!

But have no choice in this matter which is one reason I am paying extra for towing insurance. Anything else, I can handle. Also seem to have two other vehicles I can depend upon. Without a running vehicle, would be screwed to the wall.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

jblackburn said:


> Brake vacuum assist pump.


More insanity when I complained my brake pedal was going to the floor. First thing they replaced was this electric vacuum switch. Because of this recall.

"The recall affects Cruzes made in Lordstown, Ohio, from the 2011 and 2012 model years that are equipped with 1.4-litre turbocharged gasoline engines and 6T-40 six-speed automatic transmissions."

First off, no complaints about lack of power assist, second, car has a manual, not an automatic transmission. Switch only closes when the vacuum is at positive pressure, but with a turbo, only get positive pressure when hitting the gas, and hard. Just don't hit the gas and the brake at the same time, and with your foot off the gas, vacuum quickly hits 19"/Hg. But there for a redundant system.

When replacing the vacuum switch assembly didn't raise the brake pedal, replaced the vacuum motor. When this didn't solve the low brake pedal change the vacuum booster. Why? It holds vacuum overnight for three complete power assists even with the engine off. Was time to find another dealer.

GM also has what they call a hydroboost one simple device used in their commercial vehicles that does exactly the same thing for power assist. If they had any brains, would have used this instead, cheaper, and far more reliable not counting on vacuum period.

But for me, time to find a dealer with some brains. And these are the experts?


----------



## Homerdaisy (Mar 30, 2017)

Just joined this Forum and wanted to post my experience with this water pump issue. I picked up my 2011 Cruze 1.4L LTZ on March 14, 2011. Aside from the numerous recalls on this car, I've been extremely happy with this GM product. This past weekend, the engine light came on for the first time ever. When I got home, the engine fan was running at a very high speed, but the temperature gauge was NOT showing hot. I put a code reader on the car and although I didn't get a "code", I got an "error". I then checked the reservoir and it was almost bone dry. I topped it up with coolant, cleared the code......the engine light went out and the fan resumed its normal operation. I then remembered receiving a recall on faulty water pumps and dug it up. (Dated October/14). I called my dealership and set up an appointment for today to have it checked out. I drove the car around town (no highway travel) for the next 2 days. Before going to my appointment today, I checked the reservoir again and it was almost empty again. I knew then that it was leaking somewhere. The dealership took in the car, checked it out and called me 3 hours later saying the pump was found to be leaking, it had been replaced and there was NO CHARGE. 

Six years old (only 76K on it) but what a pleasure to have a company stand behind their products the way GM does. Kudos to the entire GM Corporation for their dedication to their customers.


----------

